# Sydney (Balmoral) 2 Dec Early



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wifes 40th party on saturday night so I'll be in no condition to lift my drunken body out of bed let alone go yakfishing...

you be sure to catch one for me though...


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Mild weather-check,mild breeze-check.I'm ready for a ride on the mild side.Ken,count me in.I'll be hitting Mc Hales' corner of the jetty predawn.
p.s. I'll thence drive to Morrisett dam/duck creek for a bass n'flattie session with Driftr,Rawprawn etc.
Your original mild man of fishing,
johnny


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey guys, im keen to give balmoral a go. Never been out there, where is the best place to launch?

Any jigging spots about? Just bought a new jigging stick so im keen to give it a go!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

greyburn said:


> Hey guys, im keen to give balmoral a go. Never been out there, where is the best place to launch?
> 
> Any jigging spots about? Just bought a new jigging stick so im keen to give it a go!


Gordon, Middle Harbour west of The Spit has water up to 30m and some resident hoodlums. Spots to try (I haven't proven any of these myself) are the moorings around Seaforth Bluff, moorings at Sugarloaf Pt and there is deep water between Sugarloaf and Bantry Bays


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> I'll be up at Balmoral all weekend. Plan on launching for fishing before first light (4:45). Will be looking for any pelagics in the area.
> 
> Anyone welcome.


Are you going to do any fishing on the Saturday Ken? If so and if you feel so inclined perhaps you could post up a report to tip us off as to whether there is any action goin on? I really like fishing Balmoral but boy has it been dead for the last 6 months (winter and to date)

Mr Woppie posted up an excellent Craig McGill article recently which covers off the area that Peril is talking about.

http://www.fishnet.com.au/default.aspx? ... emberId=15

JT


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

greyburn said:


> Hey guys, im keen to give balmoral a go. Never been out there, where is the best place to launch?


Hi Gordon,

Drive towards the southern end of the promenade, stop just short of the car park at the end of the road and park in the angle parking facing the beach, there is an easy walk across the reserve to the beach there are taps and showers there but the best bit is that the parking is unlimited time and FREE. You will not get a spot there for love or money after 7am though. I normally rock up at about 4.30 / 4.45 and an the first car there. The car park is quite expensive and it is heavily patrolled, the rangers seem to do their first sweep just after 7.00 I suppose it is to catch anyone that overstays the grace period through the night.

Hi Ken,

Might see you out there. I have been out twice this week over dawn without much going on, nothing much showing on the sounder. I see that the perimeter buoys have been removed from the Naval wharf not sure if that does not mean that it is still not out of bounds though. The w*%nker in the cat marked "Naval Patrol" came blazing round Middle Head the other morning at about the same time as the boat that does the shuttle run over to Garden Island at 7.00 so there is still waterborne intervention being carried out.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys,

Im tossing up between clovelly and balmoral, will wait and let the weather decide. I would really like some jig action so clovelly is winning at the moment (thanks for the suggestions peril). If I dont get out to balmoral then best of luck.

thanks again,

Gordon


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Ken,

I will see you and Johnny out there around 4.30am, I have to be off the water early so I will fish around the morings and cans.

At least the weather is looking better that this morning, I turned over and went back to bed, the boats did ok on kings this morning in the main harbour.

Cheers,
David


----------

